# Free upgrade.OSN



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just been to renew my satellite subscription and I have been offered (I think) a free upgrade to HD.. someone is supposed to be coming out to change my decoder for an HD one.. all free.

If you pay your OSN by CC they will now take the amount monthly.. ie you pay for 6 months but they will only take one months subscription at a time.. I suppose it's a bit like a DD. Only available with Egyptian CC.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

let me know cus i would like an upgrade to get OSN sports 1


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he didn't turn up yesterday as promised nor today despite being told for sure he will be there lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol just had a call asking if they can come now, but it's not to do the whole job.. another man will have to come another day..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Done and must admit the picture quality is good... not sure what new programmes I have, if any.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well still waiting for him to return with my new ariel connection


----------

